# BB size on a 2004 TCR?



## bfaure (May 12, 2005)

I am looking to upgrade the cranks but need to know the BB size. Does anyone know before I have to pull it to see.

Brian Faure
Austin, Texas


----------



## wasfast (Feb 3, 2004)

I have a FSA 68 x 108mm English thread BB in mine. Campy is 102mm wide but will probably work fine as well.


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

bfaure said:


> I am looking to upgrade the cranks but need to know the BB size. Does anyone know before I have to pull it to see.
> 
> Brian Faure
> Austin, Texas


The BB is 68mm with English tread. The spindle length and type depends on the crankset, not the frame. - TF


----------



## bfaure (May 12, 2005)

*Stock Ultegra 53/39 Hollowtech 9 speed crank*

Stock Ultegra 53/39 Hollowtech 9 speed crank is what I have so 68 by what?

Thanks,

Brian Faure


----------



## rstel66 (Mar 16, 2004)

You have a 68x109.5.


----------

